# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  bob mach3 lpt relay ko đảo trạng thái

## honganle

chào các anh. bob mach3 của em đấu estop limit step motor thì bình thường nhưng điều khiển relay ko đảo trạng thái được. nhờ các anh giúp đỡ với ạ

----------


## caothu

lâu ngày mới trở lại diễn đàn,haiza,điều khiển sao mà không kích được role vậy ku?chưa hiểu ý ku cho lắm

----------


## caothu

Xem lại phần cứng với phần mềm đi ku e,xem chỗ role (cuộn dây) có tín hiệu vào không?nếu có mà không kích được thì khéo role ngủm rồi,còm nếu không có tín hiệu vào thì kiểm tra lại phần mềm,phán vậy thôi,chả biết giúp được gì không?hê hê

----------


## honganle

> lâu ngày mới trở lại diễn đàn,haiza,điều khiển sao mà không kích được role vậy ku?chưa hiểu ý ku cho lắm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI1O...ature=youtu.be anh kiểm tra giúp em với ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## caothu

đo tin hiệu cho role đi ku,xem có lên không?Giá mà có 2 cáiMạch CNC BOB MACH3 LPT để test thì biết ngay thôi,xem luôn cái chân kích role có đúng pin 3 không nữa?khéo lại pin 2 cũng nên,hê hê

----------


## honganle

> đo tin hiệu cho role đi ku,xem có lên không?Giá mà có 2 cáiMạch CNC BOB MACH3 LPT để test thì biết ngay thôi


em sợ relay nó bi die rồi ấy chứ. để kiếm cái vom đo thử

----------


## caothu

> em sợ relay nó bi die rồi ấy chứ. để kiếm cái vom đo thử


chú cho a xem cái spindle setup xem,phần cài đặt role ấy

----------


## honganle

> chú cho a xem cái spindle setup xem,phần cài đặt role ấy



đây nè anh

----------


## honganle

ok rồi anh ơi. em siết chặc cáp lpt lại dc rồi anh. cảm ơn anh nhiệt tình giúp đỡ

----------

CKD

----------

